
What Are Federal Law Enforcement Officers Doing in Portland? - skadamou
https://www.lawfareblog.com/what-heck-are-federal-law-enforcement-officers-doing-portland
======
hindsightbias
This is a dry run.

“The goal of such operations would be to increase the fear and stress levels
in big cities with significant minority populations that overwhelmingly vote
Democratic to depress turnout”

[https://www.balloon-juice.com/2020/07/17/the-federal-
police-...](https://www.balloon-juice.com/2020/07/17/the-federal-police-
operations-will-not-stay-in-portland/)

[https://www.balloon-juice.com/author/adam-silverman/](https://www.balloon-
juice.com/author/adam-silverman/)

------
verdverm
Hmm, they cite a tweet which cites a clip from the News-Political complex.

Is this where research in journalism had sunk to?

